
Why you should be skeptical that any video is real - livingparadox
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/03/23/why-you-should-be-skeptical-that-any-video-is-real/
======
detaro
video discussed here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11314931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11314931)

~~~
livingparadox
Thanks. I did not see this.

